# Vent vent vent!!!



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

We took Bailey to PetSmart today to exchange a bag of Carvers, he decided that he likes his daddy's jerky much better, so he stopped eating them half way through the one bag and we had a whole unopened bag. So we exchanged those for a really cute bag for traveling (its supposed to be a re-usable grocery bag, but its so cute) and some chewies. BTW, he tried on (but couldn't afford to buy) a couple costumes and we decided he will be a PUMPKIN this year!  

Anyway, we were minding our own business and walking through to look at some stuff, and this woman looks at Bailey and says loudly "OMG look at that, its so damn ugly its cute!" Of course, everyone around us stops, stares are Bailey and I, and start giggling. I am so P'Od and at a loss for words, that I just glare at her, she looks back at Bailey, laughs and walks away! Oh My Friggen Gosh!!! WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE?!!!!! :foxes15:

You don't tell someone that their animal is UGLY... but you know, I bet she goes up to people and tells them they have ugly babies too!!!! Such trash this world has, I mean come on... is HUMANITY really that far gone?!

Anyway, Bailey and I continue walking to the other side of the store and I am trying my best to just forget what happened, but dang it.. its too hard to just ignore! I start getting all teary and I look down at Bailey, he looks up at me and gives me this sweet little look and lets me know that its ok. I just love my boy so much! 

ALSO, I ran into the Rescue workers and the one said that Kahlua is doing AWESOME!!!! Making great progress, coming along wonderfully! The Rescue owner... she didn't say anything, mostly ignored we were even there. *sighs* Guess she is upset about us giving up on Kahlua... but you know what, she is OBVIOUSLY in a much better place and she is making great progress! That is all that matters for my baby girl!!!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I would have said to that lady... one could say the same about you .... Rude !! 
I am happy Kahlua is doing better... 
No matter what anyone says Bailey is Adorable!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't understand how anyone can say animal is ugly. Ugh. That's so annoying. He is so cute too, has such a sweet face. Grr, people are annoying.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Do you know what you should think/say to those two people - Pshaw!!!!!!!

Who cares what they think or say!! Do you know these people, care about these people - no - so let them off, and don't even bother wasting your thoughts on them!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you! (((HUGS))) everyone!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Nothing you could say - people like that are so self absorbed.
Bailey is beautiful ! All dogs are beautiful - the same can never be said for all humans ( no matter how you define beauty ).


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

What a cow!
I would have been so angry at that too.
He is not ugly in any way, shape or form!

I woulda be so tempted to say well you fell from the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down by the looks of it! 
A lot of people are just nasty sadly, oh and ugly on the inside too.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks you guys, she was really very mean. I want to go back and say so many things to her... but I am just not like that. I try hard to love or like everyone and treat them the way I want to be treated.... but I really would like to have given her a piece of my mind. At least Bailey didn't understand what she said... I hope not anyway... 

I don't care if anyone does think he is ugly, he is precious and adorable to me and that is all that matters!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Some people just plain suck! I would have told her to pi** off but that 
is just me.......well my hubby would have said the same thing. 

Bailey is wonderful and don't let anyone tell you other wise!!!


----------



## blondebond (Mar 1, 2009)

Just consider the source and forget it. Besides, nobody in their right mind would call that little doll ugly.


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok, I'm seeing pics of Bailey and I'm thinking he is NO WHERE NEAR UGLY!!!! Pardon my language but what a I stupid bitch...I would have taken my dog and walked by her and said "Fernando, look at that human, she is so damn ugly, she could NEVER be cute!" But I dunno, I'm just a smart ass...and I can't stand idiots like that...


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

It's like my husband told me one day when someone had made me feel bad....There are people that spend their whole lives saying hurtful things to others because they themselves are just so stinkin miserable they have nothing better to do! 
Now on to Bailey....we all know that he is just one of the cutest chi's on this site and he has the most precious face and expressions I have ever seen. Plus I love his color because its the same as Lulubelle's HE! Don't let anyone spoil your day with their ignorance


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Dazy Mae said:


> It's like my husband told me one day when someone had made me feel bad....There are people that spend their whole lives saying hurtful things to others because they themselves are just so stinkin miserable they have nothing better to do!


Absolutely !
I know I'd have been angry when it happened, but in the end I'd just feel sorry for her knowing how broken and empty she is.

Yes, 'Bitch' is most appropriate in this case.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you everyone!!!! My precious Bailey will never, ever be ugly, even if he tried to be!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i would just said straight up "up urs large h**"


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm like you, I try very hard to treat people the way I feel I should be treated. On the other hand, sometimes people just don't realize their cruel remarks hurt people, therefore I would feel totally justified in letting them know by saying something along the lines of "I'm sure you could find a way to be even more rude if you wanted to." Just to let them know, to help them to think twice before insulting someone. For their own good, of course.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

OMG! Just when you think it's safe to go back out into public...you find that the supply of morons in the world never runs low! 

I'm so sorry that this happened. Even if Bailey weren't an absolute doll, what is wrong with a grown woman that she would think that blurting out such garbage to a complete stranger is ok?!?! 

BUT as we all know, Bailey is a gorgeous little boy, and her verbal diarrhea probably matches her personality!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey sends his kisses!!! Thanks everyone, I knew I could vent here!


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

I just watched some of the YOUtube vids you have of Bailey on your homepage...and I'm like shocked that lady would say that about him...he is literally one of the most adorable chihuahua's I have ever seen...and from the videos he has quite the personality...lol...what a cute fella!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Terri said:


> What a cow!
> I would have been so angry at that too.
> He is not ugly in any way, shape or form!
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA that is the best saying in the world thanks for the laugh


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I'd have had to say something to that chick. Probably along the lines of, "I'm sorry you must have been looking in a mirror cause you're the only ugly thing I see in here." hahaha

I must have missed the post where you gave up Kahlua. I'm sorry. I'm glad she's doing well now though .


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

wow thats really rude and uncalled for... one time when i was walking down the street with chloe a person yelled out their window at us "get a real dog"

lol i was so mad.. people are so lame


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep, unhappy people. They are everywhere. They just think that everyone wants to hear what they have to say. I've only seen an ugly dog once. It was the world's ugliest dog contest. NOW, this dog was so ugly he was cute. Besides, ugly is a bad word. We don't say it in our household. No manners at all. Bailey is adorable. You know it, we know it. That's all that matters!!!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Didn't read through all the threads so my apologies if I repeat anything.

If anyone and I mean anyone ever comes up to me and says anything negative about my dog they'd get an ear full back. This lady I would have said something in the lines of. 

"Well PET... your the ugliest person I have ever met and even cosmetic surgery wouldn't help ya"

I know it is raising to their level but heck they deserve it. Narrow minded people are pathetic.. 

I had a friend email me saying "Why didn't you get a proper dog" I immeditaly repleid asking why she said that coz those words hurt and my dog IS a proper dog" She replied and apologised saying she meant a bigger dog. I accepted her apology but too many people speak without thinking and I too have been guilty of that but I am trying to do better.

This woman probably didn't even think and never thought about teh damage that her harsh words would cause.

Chihuahua's are beautiful dogs, and in my eyes are the beauty of this word (as well as my horses of course lol)

Deme


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I remember one time with my first chihuahua, Niko, I was outside in the front with him and some boy walks by and I think Niko was barking at him, so he totally kicked him! Not hard, but oh I was boiling inside. So there I was, like 8 years old, and I kicked his bike that he was on! 

If that was me in your position, I think I honestly would've been tempted to kick one of her knees, and then go and flatten a tire or two. But that's just me.

Say what you want about ,but don't you dare talk about my babies. 


Your baby is too cute for anyone to even have the nerve to think he's ugly.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

What a horrible rude woman!!! I am usually one to walk away from things but when it comes to dogs I get soooo angry. I swear if it had been me or I had been in earshot I would have told her how ugly she was. I would have let rip!!!!!! Don't think about what she said, Bailey is gorgeous.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

"he's so ugly he's cute"?
"well, you're so ugly you're........nah,you're just ugly!!"
Some people just plain suck. Bailey is adorable. His looks are unique to him and give him personality in spades. He reminds me of my Hannah,same colouring and also a member of the unique looks party!
Yesterday at the vets when everyone was joking how she looks like Dumbo with her ears and is very boyish looking I just thought, "laugh away coz you dont know what you are missing. She is worth 10 of you at least!"

Ignore the insults and cherish your beautiful boy because you will probably never find another with his sweet little face. That makes them extra special IMO.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

It amazes me that grown people could be so rude. We constantly tell our children "if you don't have something nice to say.....don't say anything at all". If that were me, I just would have given her a dirty look and said, Grow up and learn some manners lady.

That shows a complete lack of manners to think you can say hurtful things like that to a complete stranger. She seems to me like she needs to grow up as that sounded like a childish thing to say "thats so cute its ugly". I can only sit here and shake my head.

Bailey is a doll any way you look at it so ignore the lady with no manners and next time someone has anything like that to say again, tell them to grow up and get some manners


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> If that was me in your position, I think I honestly would've been tempted to kick one of her knees, and then go and flatten a tire or two. But that's just me.


Note to self: Never piss off Crystal ! ! !


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

I remember when I was about 22 years old and I worked with a horrible lady. she was so mean and she wanted me to stay and work for her. i said no because my dad was taking me out to lunch. she got so mad and was so mean to me it made me cry. when I told my dad why I was crying he said "so who the hell is she". that has always been my motto if someone says something rude now. they are nobody to me so I just don't let it bother me. So just think who the hell is she. People like that lady mean to upset people so the best thing you could do is just laugh and forget it. I don't care a bit what anyone thinks of my dogs. they are mine and I love them and they are wonderful to me. try not to let it bother you anymore.


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> I remember one time with my first chihuahua, Niko, I was outside in the front with him and some boy walks by and I think Niko was barking at him, so he totally kicked him! Not hard, but oh I was boiling inside. So there I was, like 8 years old, and I kicked his bike that he was on!
> 
> If that was me in your position, I think I honestly would've been tempted to kick one of her knees, and then go and flatten a tire or two. But that's just me.
> 
> ...


Oh no, if anyone kicked my dog or any of my animals even a little bit...I hate to think what I would do...


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I love you all! 

If ANYONE hurt my baby, they would get me unleashed!!!!!! I can't believe that Crystal, UGH!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

It amazes me the insensitvity some strangers can have.
It must be the anominimity that makes them feel safe to be rotten.
I turn into a wolverine when it comes to my loved ones being hurt.
"Im a wolverine,not a lima bean"........ Im from Michigan!
Say something rude about my kids/fur kids and youll get bit on the a**!!!
This lady would have been shredded!!
Hon you are a better person for walking away from a jerk.
She`ll mess with the wrong person someday.
What goes around, comes around..............


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

If I had a dime for every time someone either said that about Yoshi or just told me he was ugly then I would be a millionaire. People are very rude and I tend to just ignore the ignorant and inconsiderate people of the world...although at times I will say, "have you looked in the mirror lately?"


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

I am not a rude person, but if someone actually said that about my dog, ohh I would give her a piece of my mind. All hell breaks loose, I probably go off on her and Petsmart would have to call the police! Haha. I understand not everyone likes Chihuahuas or toy breeds, but keep an open mind. I was at Petco once and I turned the corner and some lady started screaming, she told me she thought my dog was a RAT and it was running loose. I didn't say anything because she was making a fool of herself already. Besides, she didn't say anything personal about my Moochi.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

jazzman said:


> Note to self: Never piss off Crystal ! ! !


I was just thinking that! lol She's the first person I'm calling if I need back up lol.


----------



## amyhedd (Aug 6, 2009)

oh my gosh sooo rude!! i would have gone so mad i probably would have punched her stuck up face in.. not that i condone violence lol some people are so rude and have no manners, even if i thought a dog was ugly i wouldnt dream of blurting it out like that. Anyway bailey is gorgeous! Everyone says poppys a rat or a gremlin which P's me off and sometimes i snap at them and give them a piece of my mind, but ive realised there are some very ignorant people and it would take me a very long time to punch everyones face in so i should just ignore it 
we know how gorgeous our babys are and thats the main thing!! xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I heard LOTS of comments about Brody on vacation while we were in Colorado. Most of the time people said pretty harmless stuff like, "oh my he's so little" etc. The normal comments. However one guy was walking a HUGE black lab and when we walked by he said, "Look George, a squeaky toy." ha ha. I laughed as I took it all in fun. 

Brody has been called everything from a ferret to a baby doberman. But nobody has ever said he's ugly and I would have been furious, like you were, if I'd heard that!! Some people have NO class. Bailey is gorgeous. Just let it roll off your back. WE all know how cute he is and love him. That person was an idiot.  

Brodysmom


----------



## Gia (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah hem...I believe the correct response is: "Oh...you must have caught sight of your own reflection in my dog's eyes." Then lift your own leg and pee on the offending party.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

She probably meant it in a nice way. LOL, there are things out there that are just so ugly they are indeed cute. Most pugs fall into that category for me. Ugly as sin.. but so cute because of it. It's the squashed face. *shrugs* I feel that way about the three legged pug at the end of the street. It is very friendly and I call it the 'fugly cutey'.. but I mean no offense to it or it's owners (I've never seen them actually.)

Kicking my dog would result in death. That's my dog and that is that!


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

i dont know how anyone could say that ... he is such a beautiful lil baby xx dont you put any pass on that comment hun


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

((((HUGS)))) Love you all!!!!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Boy, this sure touched a sore spot for everyone, beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, sometimes I get rude comments on my hairless chinese crested. But she is so sweet and beautiful to me. Even my hubby things she's kinda ugly but he's not mean about it, just his oppinion. I don't really care for the way alot of hunting dogs look (not that I would say anything rude to the owners of one) but for me, I'm just really drawn to the small dogs. So I don't really care if someone doesn't like the way my dogs look, I do and that's what counts. Who cares what others think of our furbabies.


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

Bailey is adorable! I think it just goes with the territory of having small dogs sometimes  Many small breeds just have a unique look to them, Chihuahuas included, and that just doesn't do anything for some people. While walking Ollie and Juno (separately, on different occasions) I've had people shout "RAT!" out of a car window while driving by.... and my two aren't even close to strangely proportioned or buggy or anything- they're just small dogs! 

I'm sorry about your experience!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hay lets just say if we have self esteem and know what we like,
who gives a darn what people think of how my dog or I look!
But they should learn manners & keep it to themselves to strangers!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I am also getting sick of the whole rat comments i get when i tell people i am getting a chi.
A load of people really dont have a clue and are a bunch of losers!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I guess I'm lucky, Ihave never had a rat comment yet, and as far as that one guy, that is the only negative comment I have ever had. All other comments have always been very possitive. I guess since we seem to have alot of Chi's in my area, they are a breed that is well liked.

Lori


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

People wont make rude comments when my husband is with me.
He is a tough little ******* and they dont dare.
Thats good for me & Dahlia!!
But if we`re alone.......................


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

I have been offline for awhile. Just returned last night. I am so glad to hear that your little girl is doing much better with the new rescue worker.
I am ticked at the rescue owner for not at least thanking you for all you gave up for Kahlua including a chunk of your heart!! Some people (grrr)
Maybe I'm really hormonal today but I'm really really ticked that someone would dare to look at darling Bailey with anything less than love in their eyes!!! He's adorable and incredibly handsome and oh so loved by an INTERNATIONAL COMMUNITY!!! 
((((Hugs)))) evie


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

I only just read this hun-I'm really sorry you had such a bad experience some people are so narrow minded! what gives them the right to say that?!

you did the right thing for Kahlua and I know it wasnt an easy decision to make. Is good to know shes making progress 

hope you're feeling better and love to little Bailey xxxx


----------



## little miss netty (Sep 14, 2009)

* Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * said:


> We took Bailey to PetSmart today to exchange a bag of Carvers, he decided that he likes his daddy's jerky much better, so he stopped eating them half way through the one bag and we had a whole unopened bag. So we exchanged those for a really cute bag for traveling (its supposed to be a re-usable grocery bag, but its so cute) and some chewies. BTW, he tried on (but couldn't afford to buy) a couple costumes and we decided he will be a PUMPKIN this year!
> 
> Anyway, we were minding our own business and walking through to look at some stuff, and this woman looks at Bailey and says loudly "OMG look at that, its so damn ugly its cute!" Of course, everyone around us stops, stares are Bailey and I, and start giggling. I am so P'Od and at a loss for words, that I just glare at her, she looks back at Bailey, laughs and walks away! Oh My Friggen Gosh!!! WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE?!!!!! :foxes15:
> 
> ...


I think people are generally miserable these days... Why are women so evil towards eachother? I think it's a jealousy thing(as per usual), the people saying bad stuff about Oz were mainly women too(99%)...:foxes15:


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Is it because they want a chi but are too afraid to go get what they want??
They let the bad press dictate what they do??
Frankly I dont care what society thinks of my choices.
My chi girl is the doggy love of my life and Id never give her up!!
Kiss my chi`s white a** verbally assaultive bullys!!


----------

